# Bow Silencing



## Patriot (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a PSE Maruader (used, first bow) and have thus far installed leeches, teflon slider and limbsavers. What else can I do to quiet it down. I've seen a ton of silencers but not sure which is best for my bow. I've been told to put innertube rubber under whatever attaches to the bow and I am considering a string stopper. Anyway, any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Limbsaver S-coil stabelizer, accessory limbsavers on your quiver. The inner tube thing works but it makes it hard to keep screws tight.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks, I wonder if some locktite (blue) would help keep the screws tight? Maybe that stuff smells to strong for this application though...


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Just locktite everything about a week before season opens, smell should be gone by then. Superglue works too.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i use a s-coil and limbsaver string leeches with the diamond hush kit limb and slider bar only and mi bow is very quiet, i only hear it hit the target. and thats with a quiver full of arrows on it as well.


----------

